
How antibiotics changed the way America eats - ezhil
http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21729544-new-book-about-rise-cheap-chicken-how-use-antibiotics-poultry-farming
======
DrScump
Actual title: "How the use of antibiotics _in poultry farming_ changed the way
America eats"

